# Trivia 12/7



## luckytrim (Dec 7, 2019)

trivia 12/7
DID YOU KNOW...
Before His life fell apart, NFL Hall of Famer O.J. Simpson  made 31 film and
television appearances but is most remembered for the  accident-prone
Detective Nordberg in the "Naked Gun" series.


1. What is measured on the Saffir-Simpson Scale ?
2. What do baseball, the month of April, James Buchanan Brady,  and Argyle in
Western Australia have in common?
3. Strange Words are These ; DEARTH
  a. - a shortened version of a written work
  b. - split (wood) into thin sheets
  c. - an insufficient quantity or number
  d. - abnormal enlargement of a body part or  organ
4. In which province is the capital of Canada?
  a. - Ontario
  b. - Quebec
  c. - New Brunswick
  d. - Labrador
5. Who played Jo Harding in 1996's 'Twister'?
6. Where in your body will you find the  olecranon?
  a. - Head
  b. - Hand
  c. - Arm
  d. - Foot
7. Do you recall the first names of the Hardy Boys of Juvenile  literature 
fame ?
8. This early one-season sitcom, often cited as one of the  worst shows of 
all time, featured Jerry Van Dyke as the owner of an inanimate  object that 
spoke with a familiar voice. What was the name of this  show?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Queen Elizabeth I died young, and was secretly replaced with a  ‘Body Double’.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Hurricane winds
2. Diamonds
3. - c
4. - a
5. Helen hunt
6. - c.
7. Frank & Joe
8. 'My Mother the Car'

CRAP !!
Of course it’s CRAP ! But.....
The story goes that Queen Elizabeth I died in childhood and  was replaced
with a local boy from the town of Bisley, when no suitable  girl could be
found. This would explain her failure to marry, her baldness  and her
insistence that no autopsy be performed when she died. The  rumor allegedly
began in the 1800's when a vicar discovered a coffin of a  young girl dressed
in Tudor clothing at the hunting lodge used by King Henry  VIII. However,
Bram Stoker (of "Dracula" fame) wrote in his book on famous  imposters that
the story had its origins in the 1500's.

According to the story, when Elizabeth was just 10-years-old,  she was sent
away in the village of Bisley, in Gloucester, to avoid the  outbreak of
Bubonic Plague which ravaged the city of London.
The royal family deemed that far from the capital where the  plague
concentrated, the young princess would be safer. At that  point, Elizabeth
was not first in line to the throne but was still very  precious to the King.
He had wanted her to marry a prince from a foreign kingdom as  was customary,
perhaps Spain or France, to strengthen relationships between  the countries.
But, as this story goes on, something terrible happened to  Elizabeth anyway:
She succumbed to the illness and died. The tragedy caused  great panic among
the courtiers. Her governess Lady Kat Ashley and guardian Sir  Thomas Parry
tried to conceal the death.
Just shortly after the death, King Henry VIII was scheduled to  arrive from
London and see his daughter. He was not informed of the  devastating news,
and those who had been charged with the princess’ care  conspired that he
never would be.
Afraid that he would be angry and immediately order their  execution, they
were quick to devise a plan.
They buried the body somewhere close to the house and went  searching for an
imposter in the village, the tale continues. There wasn’t a  single girl in
Bisley that had flame-red hair or with a similar physique to  Elizabeth,
however there was one candidate: a boy called  Neville.
The boy donned a wig and the dress of his now late friend, and  was presented
by Lady Ashley and Sir Parry as princess  Elizabeth.

The full article is here...
https://www.thevintagenews.com/2018/12/12/bisley-boy/


----------

